# GPU-Z NVidia GT520M Bios not reading



## dizasm (Mar 20, 2012)

I am trying to dump video bios on my laptop (Asus k43SJ) and get this error:







Is there a solution to this problem?
Sorry for my bad english.
Thank beforehand.


----------

